
Show HN: A CRUD API created with a DSL compiler I made called Rodson - steve-rodrigue
https://github.com/steve-rodrigue/irestful/tree/master/src/iRESTful/Products/Authenticated
======
steve-rodrigue
Please note that the goal of Rodson is to create and connect REST APIs with as
few code as possible, while writing as less configuration as possible.

Let me know what you think of its syntax... the full documentation of Rodson
and the full Authentication software are coming soon.

EDIT: I just wanted to share what I had so far :) Hope you like it!

